# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  Hrvatskiradio, 92,1 Mzh

## ksena28

upravo sad Golem, Radončić i Kniewald!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ksena28

Kniewald pljuje Zakon i Golema... :D  :D  :D  i raskrinkava famu oko jajnih stanica

----------


## aenea

piši sve, piši!!! :D

----------


## bublica3

cure imate li link za poslušat emisiju????

----------


## bublica3

Kniewald  BRAVO!  :D

----------


## ksena28

voditelj je prvo dao dr K i dr Radončiću riječ .... uuuuu, teško će se Golem izvućiž

Golem veli da je Z pisao MZSS na temelju višegodišnje rasprave, neće reći tko točno,"može biti Golem, može biti Milinović" na upit tko imenom i prezimenom!

opet Italiju spominje, da to baš nije tako kako se tvrdi blabla pohrana zametaka za budućnost je tamo zabranjena, barataju poluistinama, veli.

i u francuskoj zabranjeno nebračnim parovima, kaže "Golum"   :Laughing:

----------


## ksena28

liječenje neplodnosti nije ivf, već pokušaj liječenja uzročnika neplodnisti! golem   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## ksena28

ivf je zamjenski postupak, ali voditelj spominje dijalizu: jel to zamjenski postupak??? bravo voditelj  :D 

golem: nigdje u svijetu mpo nije liječenje neplodnosti!!!!!!!

----------


## aenea

jedna od boljih emisija, ha? joooooooj...daj piši još :D

----------


## Kadauna

http://www.hrt.hr/index.php?id=hrt-uzivo


HRT PRVI PROGRAM, klikni program koji imas ili koji ti odgovara

----------


## ksena28

kniewald o ograničenju u zamrzavanju embrija u eu, austrijski slučaj - austrija: ako žena rodi u 3 mj mora razmišljat šta s smrzlićima.

njemačka /bavarska: isto zabranjeno, ali bav. 2004. dozvolili oplođivanje 4 - 6 stanica zbvog prirodne selekcije

radončić: o rezultatima - od 100 opl stanica zdrava beba je njih 25 u zdravoj populaciji!
no populacija koja treba liječenja nema ni toliki uspjeh, a ako ograničimo u prosjeku 1-2 zametka, a ako prežive 3. dan, 5. dan vraćanja zametaka - još rjeđi i 40 posto tih blastocisti nije ispravno

uh ne stignem sve!

----------


## ksena28

radončić golemu: parovima pokušavamo na sve načine pokušavamo pomoći da dođu do djeteta liječenjem kauzalnih uzroka neplodnosti, no ovdje govorimo o parovima kojima niti jedna druga metoda ne pomaže. to mora sofisticirano obrazložiti u zakonu.

ni voditelj se ne slaže tu s sgolemom   :Laughing:  

on se ne slaže s njima   :Laughing:

----------


## ksena28

golem zamuckuje, priča nepovezano, radončić ga prekida, voditelj mu daje riječ, golem popišanko   :Razz:   :Grin:

----------


## aenea

Ma ne moraš sve, daj koliko stigneš  :Grin:

----------


## ksena28

kniewald: u njemačkoj se stanice oplode i zamrzavaju prije dijeljenja!!!!!!!! konačno, veli da je to baš zbog crkve cenzus!!!!!!!!!!! bravo 

golem tvrdi na 477 stranici njem. zakona kaže da je zigota život, on ne zna šta je zigota, nema pojma hahahahahhahaah, kniewald mu se smije - biologa uči šta je zigota

----------


## ksena28

fajt fajt fajt    :Laughing:  dajte slušajte ovo

----------


## ksena28

6116001 (mislim) javite se u emisiju

----------


## aenea

> fajt fajt fajt    dajte slušajte ovo


čini mi se da će se ovo isplatit preslušat i kasnije..jedva čekam :D

----------


## Bebel

> golem zamuckuje, priča nepovezano, radončić ga prekida, voditelj mu daje riječ, golem popišanko


Da on zamuckuje, ali na žalost bojim se da smo nemoćni pret takvim mediokritetima.
Po prvi put jasno i glasno se čuje da on nema pojma o MPO-u i razvoju  stanica.

----------


## aenea

Bebel, pa to i je najvažnije! Da svi vide i čuju da lupeta bezveze!

----------


## Bebel

pret=pred
uh luda sam  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## visibaba

golem ima ubrzani tecaj  :Laughing:  mpo-e od strane dr.kniewalda i dr.radoncica; postavlja pitanja iz rupe svojih neznanja i zabluda, a dr. mu objasnjavaju; mislim da mu nista nije jasno, da je skroz zbunjen.

tel je 6116333

----------


## ksena28

golem u ustavnoj tužbi - ne vjeruje da će pasti: dokaz za izvanbračne zajednice to postoji i u zakonu o mir. osiguranju!

a što s onima koji nakon 3 mjeseca naprave dijete! pita voditelj?

golem: morali to uskladiti s hrva zakonima! nećemo diskriminirat ljude! 

 :Laughing:  diskriminirat   :Laughing:

----------


## ksena28

drugo: obiteljski zakon stvara pretpostavke da svako diejte treba imati roditelje, zato će se dokazati da je suprotno zakonu

(voditelju spoemni kosoricu!!!!!!!!!!)

----------


## visibaba

opet o bracnim i izvanbracnim zajednicama i dokazivanju iste  :Rolling Eyes: , veli golem da si je "zabiljezio, pa da moze odgovoriti"

----------


## ksena28

ja na vezi čekam

----------


## Kadauna

sta reci na ovo javljanje slusatelja?? Najbolje nista!!!! Ima li smajlic IGNORE?

----------


## mamma san

> sta reci na ovo javljanje slusatelja?? Najbolje nista!!!! Ima li smajlic IGNORE?


apsolutni primitivac i to još nekulturni.

----------


## visibaba

"biolozi i ginekolozi su znanstvenici - amoralni ljudi, veli slusatelj. ocajne zene su manjina u ovoj nasoj lijepoj katolickoj zemlji i treba misliti na katolicku vecinu i njihovo misljenje" 
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, za poludit!!!!

----------


## ksena28

šta da pitam

----------


## bibi

Zena se to navise tice, a muskarci kroje taj zakon  :D

----------


## Imga

ksena pitaj ima li u hrvatskoj tehnoloških mogućnosti za zamrzavanje jajnih stanica
i ako nema, koliko će to koštati porezne obveznike?

----------


## ksena28

opet tipa puštaju?

----------


## Imga

koji je q ovim slušateljima?   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Kadauna

PITAJ I KAD SE MOZE POCETI SA ZAMRZAVANJEM JAJNE STANICE? kAD SE MOZE U TAKAV POSTUPAK

----------


## Imga

čak je i voditelj glasno uzdahnuo   :Laughing:

----------


## ksena28

> ksena pitaj ima li u hrvatskoj tehnoloških mogućnosti za zamrzavanje jajnih stanica
> i ako nema, koliko će to koštati porezne obveznike?


IZBACILI ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Imga

psmtr

----------


## aenea

> ksena pitaj ima li u hrvatskoj tehnoloških mogućnosti za zamrzavanje jajnih stanica
> i ako nema, koliko će to koštati porezne obveznike?


I kad planiraju nabavit tu opremu..i što ćemo dok ju ne nabave? Čekati? 30 godina?

----------


## ksena28

FAKAT NE VJERUJEM

----------


## bibi

A koji likovi se javljaju!!!!!  :Sad:

----------


## bublica3

broj za zvati emisiju ?????????

----------


## ksena28

bitno da su one tipove pustili

----------


## Imga

ali ženi su dali ipak malo više vremena da se smiri   :Heart:

----------


## Imga

6116-333

----------


## Joe

na poslu sam, pa ne mogu slušati... ali sve me to podsjeća na poll na večernjem gdje su građani "masovno" podržavali bajsa  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ksena28

ljuta sam   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## bublica3

BRAVO Gđi. koja se sada javila na radio!

----------


## Imga

> ljuta sam


nemoj bit, budi uporna, zovi   :Love:  
zovem i ja

----------


## Kadauna

golem veli: _ja se iskreno nadam da će se pokazati da smo bili u pravu :?_

----------


## ksena28

ako nam bog nije dao, ima napuštene djece   :Rolling Eyes:  gospođa se javila , meni više čak ni ne zvoni

----------


## Bebel

Moja prijateljica je nazvala i sad mi plače jer je bila jako uzbuđena i nije mu uspjela reći sve što treba. 
Poludila je jer su joj ovi umirovljenici digli tlak.
Ako netko opet nazove neka pita G. kako štiti prava ginekologa i  neće ih objaviti, a nas šalje na povjerenstva.

----------


## Imga

blju, sad jedna "ako Bog nije dao neka posvoje!" 
blju, blju, blju

----------


## lisa84

Zašto Golem govori o 11 stimulacija (Tikice-69)???

Ona je imala 11 postupaka, ali nisu svi bili stimulirani (koliko ja znam)!
Stalno sve okreće!   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## aenea

Ako njoj Bog nije dao normalan tlak, nek ne pije tablete nego nek čeka kad će ju strefit infarkt  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Imga

evo milinovića na telefonu

van grada je   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## bibi

Pa ljudi moji, pa kog oni pustaju u eter!!!!!

----------


## ksena28

aha evo zato je Milinović dobio vezu!

----------


## Kadauna

ajme Milinovic

----------


## Angie75

> Ako njoj Bog nije dao normalan tlak, nek ne pije tablete nego nek čeka kad će ju strefit infarkt


e baš tako

to im treba i reć, možda bi se onda malo zapitali

----------


## Bebel

Svi pethodni pozivi su 100% naručeni od strane ministra kao što je moja draga P. rekla.

----------


## ksena28

bljuje mi se od njegove demagogije...............

----------


## visibaba

meni je zlo od ove emisije, od ovih ljudi sto se javljaju sa svojim komentarima, od golema i milinovica   :Sad:

----------


## Imga

opet o ustavnosti i predsjedniku
kaže milinović (vraća se za deset dana) da će razgovarati 
o konvenciji djeteta, ima pravo na oba rodtelja
koliko će to puta ponoviti

----------


## ksena28

zato su meni izbacili, jer sam rekla da idem na mpo! i pustili tipove

----------


## Imga

on čeka svaki dan da se sastane s predsjednikom
i on želi da ima što više djece, aha baš tako djeluje   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## bublica3

dajte broj radija

----------


## Imga

a pitaju unaprijed ide li netko na mpo ili ne?!  :shock: 
i onda puštaju penziće i žene s petero djece koje misle da je "ako Bog da, ako ne - posvoji"

 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Imga

> dajte broj radija


treći put   :Grin:   :Kiss:  
6116-333

ali uzalud vam trud svirači

----------


## Angie75

> zato su meni izbacili, jer sam rekla da idem na mpo! i pustili tipove


To treba naglasiti u prvom sljedećem javnom nastupu!

----------


## darci

ovaj šašavi milinović će osluškivati što se dešava sa zakonom do jeseni

----------


## Imga

milinović, da je moguće da se zakon promijeni na jesen
govori o sebi u trećem licu   :Rolling Eyes:  

završavaju sa slušateljicom
držim fige

----------


## bublica3

> bublica3 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> dajte broj radija
> 
> 
> treći put    
> 6116-333
> 
> ali uzalud vam trud svirači


hvala!!!!!! nisam vidila   :/

----------


## Imga

ma, mislila sam da uzaludno zovemo, nije išlo tebe
zato i pusa na kraju

----------


## Angie75

Jedna od nas je izgleda dobila vezu  :D

----------


## ksena28

malo sam se zbunila!!!!!!

----------


## Angie75

A to si bila ti  :D 

ma super si bila  :D

----------


## ksena28

oni će ustanove akreditirati!!!!!

----------


## ksena28

morala sam potegnuti vezu da dobijem vezu! na kraju su oni mene zvali  8)

----------


## Angie75

A to si bila ti  :D 

ma super si bila  :D

----------


## Imga

izgleda da će ipak doći do promjene zakona u jesen

kniewald poručuje da tada poslušaju struku

ali ministar je rekao da će promjeni pristupiti jedino ako bude pokazatelja da pada broj djece rođene iz MPO
a sve to do 9 mjeseca  :? 

totalno kaki   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Imga

> morala sam potegnuti vezu da dobijem vezu! na kraju su oni mene zvali  8)


bravo!  :D  :D

----------


## bublica3

> morala sam potegnuti vezu da dobijem vezu! na kraju su oni mene zvali  8)



BRAVO    :Kiss:  
 :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## bibi

Ksena super si bila  :D

----------


## visibaba

milinovic se javio, kako kaze, da *smiri* parove koji se osjecaju pogodjeni ovim zakonom  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Kadauna

ne bih ovo dozvolila, da HRT namjerno selektira ljude, posebno zato što mislim da nam je voditelj "polunaklonjen" i zato što mi se čini da se i HRT in general malo otvorio prema nekim temama, tako i prema ovoj!!

A Milinović?? On će promijeniti zakon i razmotriti mogućnosti ako dođe do drastičnog pada uspješnosti po novom zakonu :?  :? 


*Ksena* , bravo i odlično i sreća da su te pustili u eter obzirom smo već počeli optuživati HRT......

*Ekipa, ova borba se mora nastaviti, posebno u educiranju šire javnosti u vezi MPO. Ja ću sad svoj bijes, bol, tugu zato što još nismo postali roditelji pokušati promijeniti u konstruktivnom smislu i usmjeravati prema educiranju, prosvjetljenju široke mase ljudi koji nemaju pojma o MPO - počinjem sa svojim roditeljima, prijateljima, rodbini, etc. *

----------


## Angie75

Citiram citat koji je citirala Pomikaki na drugom topicu, jer je i meni vrlo dobar i uvjerljiv ovakav arugment u diskusiji s katoličkom strujom


Citat: 
(...) 
Sve u svemu - mislim da svatko ima pravo imati djecu ako ih želi i nemati ako ih ne želi. 
Isto tako, ako je Božja volja da srčani bolesnik proživi još nešto vremena "medicinski potpomognuto" kad mu se presadi donirano srce, onda mislim da je u redu biti roditelj, također "potpomognuto". 
Nikada se neću složiti s pobačajem, ali sa stvaranjem novoga života koji se željno očekuje - uvijek. 
Na kraju - sve je u svezi sa nastankom života Božja volja. Ako Bog neće, nema toga medicinskog tima koji će uspjeti u tom pothvatu, kao što ni operacija srca neće uspjeti ako nije Božja volja.

----------


## Kadauna

i dalje se nadam i mislim da su došli na red oni koji su uporno zvali, pa tako i penzioneri i ona žena s 4 djece.......

Još jednom, mislim da široka masa stvarno razmišlja uglavnom kao ovi ljudi što su se javili (osim naše Ksene i prijateljice Bebel).... 

Ljudi koji nemaju problem ne znaju ništa o MPO, a da imamo zatucanih u Lijepoj Našoj..... brate imamo  :? 

Pa ja svoje moram educirati, pod hitno!!!! Oni podržavaju zato što smo mi u tome, ali ne znaju ništa o tome!!

A Golem se stiltao na pitanje Ksenino o tome ima li u HR tehnologije koja omogucava smrzavanje jajnih stanica  :shock: oni će kreditirati, ima privatni i državni sektor, ubit ću se.....

----------


## Jelena

nisam slušala, šteta! ksena    :Kiss:  
nsa je više, a golem-golman mora uglavnom sam sve lopte hvatati i već se umorio. igramo na iscrpljivanje   :Wink:

----------


## tonili

joooj, jer će se to moć poslušat negdje naknadno? nisam stigla od početka...

----------


## Kadauna

da ovdje, ali tek kad "dignu" ovu emisiju....

http://rnz.hrt.hr/

----------


## aenea

> nisam slušala, šteta! ksena    
> nsa je više, a golem-golman mora uglavnom sam sve lopte hvatati i već se umorio. igramo na iscrpljivanje


A malo je ljudi koji mogu i uopće žele tako izvrdavat činjenice. Treba ga dotuć sustavno  :Grin:

----------


## bublica3

TKO TO OD NAS IMA VREMENA DA SE VIDI DALI JE ZAKON IMAO LOŠ UTJECAJ  :shock:  ??????

Nažalost, ako ovo prođe (a neće) ja dižem kredit i priko granice!   :Sad:

----------


## amyx

> izgleda da će ipak doći do promjene zakona u jesen
> 
> kniewald poručuje da tada poslušaju struku
> 
> ali ministar je rekao da će promjeni pristupiti jedino ako bude pokazatelja da pada broj djece rođene iz MPO
> a sve to do 9 mjeseca  :? 
> 
> totalno kaki


Baš me zanima kako si je to zamislio otkriti do jeseni s obzirom da nas je sad jako malo u postupcima i večina dr je na godišnjem. A možda je to i dobro. Na jesen ga treba bombandirati brojkama kako u ob+va dva mjeseca ima malo trudnoča i okriviti zakon a ne godišnje   :Grin:  .
Nije baš toliko inteligentan da će povezati

----------


## amyx

ob+va = ova   :Embarassed:   malo sam se uzrujala

----------


## Bebel

*ksena28* :D  :D  :D 
Očito je ovaj zakon veliki Golemov projekt pa ga ovako brani, a o problematici nema pojma. Baš me zanima tko su ti iz struke koje je on kontaktirao. Vjerojatno je jedini iz humane reprodukcije dr. Š. 
Milinovićevo prodavanje magle je samo da bi se stišala bura i to je politički montiran komentar.
Baš sad sad treba udariti po njima.

Bojim se da će ustavni sud samo pratiti dio koji se odnosi na nevjenčane parove. Hvala dr. Radončiću i Kniewaldu!

----------


## amyx

Ako je jedan dio zakona neustavan, pada cijeli zkon. Ili ne  :?  :?  :?

----------


## lisa84

> Ako je jedan dio zakona neustavan, pada cijeli zkon. Ili ne  :?  :?  :?


Ne, pada samo dio koji je neustavan - ko u Italiji.   :Sad:  
Meni se čini (al nisam pravnik), da bi bilo najbolje dokazati da je Zakon organski (ako je to moguće) i onda bi pao *cijeli* Zakon.

----------


## bublica3

trebao bi Dr.Šimunić izać u javnost!!!

----------


## Shanti

> Citiram citat koji je citirala Pomikaki na drugom topicu, jer je i meni vrlo dobar i uvjerljiv ovakav arugment u diskusiji s katoličkom strujom
> 
> 
> Citat: 
> (...) 
> Nikada se neću složiti s pobačajem, ali sa stvaranjem novoga života koji se željno očekuje - uvijek.



Žao mi je što nisam slušala emisiju i jedva čekam snimku, ali Ksena28, vjerujem da si bila fantastična!  :D I bravo dr. Radončiću i Kniewaldu!  :D 

A ovaj dijelić citata koji sam ostavila... nekako, radije bih da se mi u svojoj argumentaciji ne koristimo spominjanjem abortusa, bez obzira na naše osobne stavove o njemu... ionako im se vrti po glavi kao sljedeća stavka u talibanizaciji ove zemlje.

----------


## taca70

Ubila bih se sto nisam ovo slusala.Ksena,ratnice nasa hrabra, hvala ti.Kakav vam je opci dojam vama koje ste slusale?Jesmo li ih barem malo nagazili?

----------


## Suncem.m.

I ja sam vrtila bez prestanka i baš sam htjela postavit isto pitanje kao i ksena.
A onda sam nastavila vrtit da ga pitam kad ćemo mi doć do potrebne tehnologije i kojim novcima? Jer reko je čovik bit će.
Naravno da nisam uspila dobit. A jedno 20 puta sam dobila da im zvoni tel, ali no answer   :Nope:   :No:   :Nope:

----------


## ksena28

ma nemojte me tako hvaliti stiltala sam se ono žešće! malo je falilo da na milinovićevo vidjet ćemo najesen hoće li se smanjiti stopa poroda zbog donošenja zakona da ne ispalim da nismo mi ko lemuri skotne 60 dana  :?   :Rolling Eyes:  budala!

inače, mislim da HR ne selektira pozive, naprosto su im tako uletili, javnost je javnost, ona misli tako kako misli - needucirano! treba svakako pohvaliti voditelja koji je bio na visokom nivou, dobro je baratao tematikom, i ovu tetu na liniji koja me ipak nazvala jer mi je veza puknula! svaka joj čast   :Kiss:

----------


## Suncem.m.

> treba svakako pohvaliti voditelja koji je bio na visokom nivou, dobro je baratao tematikom, i ovu tetu na liniji koja me ipak nazvala jer mi je veza puknula! svaka joj čast


slažem se

a ti si bila odlična  :Love:  i ne opravdavaj se jer nemaš zašto. bitno je da nas se čuje

----------


## tonili

Mene upravo ta javnost i plaši - ovakvi pozivi, predavanje o crkvenom nauku, moralu, posvajanju.....čitanje komentara na članke o mpo - sve to ukazuje na krutu, zadrtu ajvnost, totalno neosjetljivu na naše probleme... 
I to me rastužuje...stvarno smo ko građani stopedesetog reda...  :Sad:

----------


## gričanka

Cure, ja bih link pliiiiiiiiiiizzzzzzz!

----------


## Maxime

Do sada se u javnosti izuzetno slabo o tome govori da Crkva ima presudan utjecaj na politiku i da je nasa demokracija u opasnosti zbog te situacije. U tiskanim medijama se jos nesto pisalo o crkvi i njihovom krutom stavu prema MPO ali na TV se ne sjecam da sam cula otvorenu raspravu na tu temu. Jedino mogu zakljuciti da smo mi hrvati narod koji zivi u strahu od HDZa i njihove crkvene politike.

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

http://rnz.hrt.hr/
Emisija je skinuta, sad idem slušati

----------


## Gabi

> da ovdje, ali tek kad "dignu" ovu emisiju....
> 
> http://rnz.hrt.hr/



Stavili su. 
Kadauna, hvala.

I hvala svim ostalim curama, posebno Kseni   :Kiss:  .

----------


## taca70

Moramo se pomiriti s cinjenicom da smo mala, siromasna drzava u kojoj zive zadrti, neuki i primitivni ljudi a takvima je najlakse manipulirati. Ipak, bitno je da su uz nas mediji, intelektualci i velika vecina politicara. Nasilje je donijeti zakon kojemu se protive sve parlamentarne stranke osim jedne, cak i one iz vladajuce koalicije. Ali, ja cvrsto vjerujem da je ovo kratkog vijeka i da sami sebi jamu kopaju.

----------


## bublica3

ja skinila, sad ću je cijelu posušat!

----------


## tonili

Poslušala od početka do kraja!
Ksena bravo!
Doktori bravo!
Golem - pada sve dublje - zbunio se - izgleda da mu lakše iznosit laži za govornicom - kad mu netko pametno kontrira ( kao Karmen i sada struka ) - ipak malo pogubi konce.
Bravo i za voditelja!

----------


## bibi

Ma joj zamislite kako je nama koje zivimo na selu i prkosimo takvoj zatucanosti    :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## bublica3

Uništili su Golema u emisiji!!!!!!  TAKO MU I TREBA!!! 

Evo slušam, jako dobra emisija  :D

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

sad sam poslušala
Aaa jadan Golem kako uči biologe što je zigota  :Laughing:

----------


## bublica3

prestrašno!!! zato i je samo tajnik.

----------


## aenea

bublice pa nije valjda da misliš da je milinović pametniji od golema  :Grin:

----------


## ksena28

http://www.hrt.hr/index.php?id=48&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=43829&tx_ttnews[backPid]=38&cHash=08d6939eb2 vijest o emisiji!

----------


## Vali

> http://www.hrt.hr/index.php?id=48&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=43829&tx_ttnews[backPid]=38&cHash=08d6939eb2 vijest o emisiji!


Dečkić se povlači polako. Kakav kreten! 
 :Rolling Eyes:   Izmjene su na vidiku.

Odlična emisija! Uništili Golema (svi skupa s voditeljem)!

----------


## Gabi

Odlična emisija.

Mislim da i milinović i golem polako gube samopouzdanje.  :/ 

Ksena   :Klap:   za staloženost. Ja bih reagirala više kao prijateljica od Bebel.

----------


## ksena28

meni je stvarno nevjerojatno da je on (Milinović, čula sam da mu je nadimak Dado, ajme grozno) napravio takav gaf - najesen revidirati postotak poroda iz ivf-a  :shock:   :Rolling Eyes:  koji kretenoid!

----------


## Mali Mimi

> meni je stvarno nevjerojatno da je on (Milinović, čula sam da mu je nadimak Dado, ajme grozno) napravio takav gaf - najesen revidirati postotak poroda iz ivf-a  :shock:   koji kretenoid!


I još jedan ginekolog  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  pa bit će da je diplomu dobio preko veze

----------


## Vali

> meni je stvarno nevjerojatno da je on (Milinović, čula sam da mu je nadimak Dado, ajme grozno) napravio takav gaf - najesen revidirati postotak poroda iz ivf-a  :shock:   koji kretenoid!


Zato si ti Dadi   :Laughing:   lijepo objasnila koliko traje trudnoća itd. Riknula sam!   :Kiss:

----------


## Bebel

Ja niti jednom niti drugom ne mogu vjerovati niti kad mi kažu da je danas sunčan dan. Sutra 101 ima neku emisiju, ali nisam sigurna da li su moguća javljanja gledatelja. Ja nisam nikako uspjela dobiti vezu, a mislim da bi G. počela psovati (inače ne koristim psovke).

Ključan je dio kad biolog i dr.R. njemu pojašnjavaju razvoj embrija. Mislim da se tu mogu pronaći djelovi koji mogu pomoći kod tužbe.
Također njegovo uporno skrivanje tko su stručnjacij koji su sudjelovali u kreiranju zakona.
Moš' misliti
 :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## pomikaki

Poslušala i ja, svaka čast i Bebelinoj prijateljici. 




> malo je falilo da na milinovićevo vidjet ćemo najesen hoće li se smanjiti stopa poroda zbog donošenja zakona da ne ispalim da nismo mi ko lemuri skotne 60 dana   budala!


 Pa šteta što nisi   :Smile:   zbilja čovjek lupa pa kud puklo...

na žalost, većina naroda je neuka i primitivna i što je gore dobro im je tako pa se ne misle mijenjati, što se vidi iz komentara slušatelja. Nadam se da će sve ovo zdrmati bar one koji o tome odlučuju.

----------


## anchi

Ksena, srce mi se steglo kada sam te slušala u emisiji  :Love:  . 
Maxime, imaš pravo, većina građana ove zemlje žive u strahu od crkve i hdz-a.  :Sad:  
Žalosno je kako ljudi razmišljaju: ne možeš imati dijete, pa odi u dom za siročad, izaberi si jedno i odnesi ga kući...  :No:

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Poslušala i ja, svaka čast i Bebelinoj prijateljici. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  ksena28 prvotno napisa
> 					
> ...


Sad sam još jedanput preslušala njegovu izjavu tko zna možda IVF trudnoća i traje 60 dana jer tko zna što nam to vraćaju možda aliensa  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## ksena28

> Ksena, srce mi se steglo kada sam te slušala u emisiji


draga, ja sam bila ona na kraju!

----------


## Angie75

Golem je izbjegao odgovoriti koliko će ta nova tehnologija koštati porezne obveznike   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mmaslacak

Ona zadnje baba mi je presmijesna bila, vidi se nema pojma, jadna, kaze za onu svoju poznanicu: njoj su muza isjekli cijeloga   :Laughing:  
A i onaj komentar, zasto zene ne bi usvajale, ima puno djece koje su nesretne majke ostavile, ne sjecam se tocno sto je rekla, u stilu da su to nesretnice morale uciniti.
Vjerujem ja da ima takvih slucajeva, ali isto tako vjerujem da te ostavljene djece vise ima jel ih majke nisu htjele, kako tuzno..
A blago babi, ima njih 5!
Ne dao joj bog da joj kcerki ili sinu zatreba MPO..

----------


## BusyBee

> njoj su muza isjekli cijeloga


ajme, da nije tragedija, bilo bi urnebesno smijesno   :Laughing:  

ministar zdravstva i k tome ginekolog, a ne zna koliko traje trudnoca... buaaaaa

----------


## anchi

> anchi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ksena, srce mi se steglo kada sam te slušala u emisiji 
> 
> 
> draga, ja sam bila ona na kraju!


Bila si odlična!  :Smile:

----------


## lilium

Odlicna emisija! 

1. tko je htio cuti mogao je cuti koliki je "znalac" glavni branitelj zakona, vrhunac mi je negdje oko 20-te min, pa sam sad probala to natipkati:
Golem: ako je to tako riskantno kako to da cijeli svijet krenulo od Japana nadalje ide danas na povrat iskljucivo jednog zametka? ako je to toliko losiji postupak ... ako su dakle rezultati toliko losiji da to iziskuje ovako veliku raspravu zasto onda oni idu na jednu? zasto su u Francuskoj isli na povrat samo dva zametka? ... u Sloveniji na dva?
Radoncic: vrlo jednostavno, mogu li odgovoriti? ....vrlo jednostavno, da bi se doslo do transfera jednog zametka sto je danas zaista trend u cijelom svijetu pa cak i prema preporukama nase krovne udruge za humanu reprodukciju europske krovne udruge vi morate imati najmanje 5 oplodjenih jajnih stanica, tek onda pustate ih do 5 ili 6 dana selektirate najboljeg, jednog vratite, a ostale zamrznete. dakle zamrzavanje je taj postupak koji osigurava da vi vrlo komotno mozete dobiti trudnocu sa samo 1 zametkom ........ 

2. komentari nasih vjerski nastrojenih sugradjana - dobro oslikavaju nas prosjek koji se zalijepi na krscanska nacela, krenu price o usvajanju... i ne mice se dalje od toga, pa cak se tu i ekumenizam spominjao ... iako mi se cini da nasa javnost i tu nije informirana - koliko sam na brzinu istrazivala sve druge glavne religije dozvoljavaju zamrzavanje embrija, stav prema donacijama je sarolik i za pojedine skupine neprihvatljiv, no ne bune se na zamrzavanje embrija!

3. ministar rekao da ce se promjenama zakona pristupiti jedino ako bude pokazatelja da pada broj djece rođene iz MPO.... pa tu imam potrebu citirati Golemovu izjavu od jucer iz Kornera: pametan uci na tudjim a glup na svojim greskama

----------


## gričanka

Odslušala sam emisiju i odlična je bila.
*Ksena*  :Klap:  Super pitanje,( *ima li hrvatska tehničke mogućnosti za zamrzavanje JS, ako ne- koliko će to koštati porezne obveznike, ima li vlada taj novac u vrijeme recesije?*) Za one koji nisu slušali emisiju, evo odgovora muljatora, od riječi do riječi:  
*"ovako, postoje mogućnosti, s time da će, postoji privatni sektor, postoji javni sektor, ono što smo mi rekli,mi smo rekli da ćemo akreditirati te ustanove, da će te ustanove imati standarde i da će se to onda moći i kao takvo i provoditi. Standardi prostora opreme i kadrova  to je minimum kvalitete za provođenje ovakvih postupaka."* 
Iz ovog odgovora (ako se može tako nazvati, jer zbrda-zdola i ništa nije odgovorio) ja vidim da je MPO u Hrvatskoj žrtvovan recesiji i rebalansom sigurno nisu za MPO odvojili novce -osim što su za rad Nacionalnog povjerenstva za medicinsku oplodnju osigurana sredstva u 2009.godini u iznosu od 100.000,00 kuna.(piše u stavku III prijedloga Zakona)
Dakle kad će MPO po novom Zakonu zaživjeti, ne zna se. Jer potrebno je više godina dok se osnuje povjerenstvo, pa akreditiranje ustanova, pa nabava opreme, pa kadrovi........ očito misle da tada recesije više neće biti!
*Dr. Kniewald* je također bio odličan i siguran u govoru, a koliko me sjećanje služi bio je prvi od struke koji je javno u medijima zajedno sa suprugom progovorio o nebulozama Zakona i još uvijek se trudi! Ima li netko njihov mail?

----------


## ivorka

Poslušala sam cijelu emisiju i bila je odlična - posebne pohvale dobro pripremljenom voditelju koji je "rezao" vjerske fanatike koji su se javljali (ali to je ipak prvi program radija, a to najviše slušaju penzioneri, jelte.
Cure koje su se javile - svaka čast, treba ići argumentirano i pitanjima jer ovaj Golem zaista nema pojma (posebno onaj dio oko zigote), a trebao bi biti stručan. 
Također i uplitanje crkve - stvarno postoje područja koja bi trebala biti izuzeta od toga. 
Još jednom čestitke svima koji su se angažirali - i ne popuštajte! Treba ih stjerati u kut i napraviti zakon koji je u korist MPO-a, a ne kontra!

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

hrvojekniewald@gmail.com

----------


## Kadauna

Kniewaldi su imali neku web stranicu ako se ne varam, ali više je mogu naći. 

Daj pogledaj stranicu pol. Škvorc,oni rade skupa, pa ako na njih pošalješ mail, vjerujem da će proslijediti.

----------


## fritulica1

Sad sam preslusala emisiju. Sve, sve pohvale voditelju, Radoncicu, i Kniewaldu. Tragicno je sto upravo oni, vrhunski strucnjaci po pitanju MPO-e moraju jednom drzavnom tajniku minisarstva za zdravstvo objasnjavati osnove embriologije. Sram ga moze biti. I njega i Milinovica. Nije dosao u emisiju jer ga je strah suociti se sa strukom, s lijecnicima, s javnosti. ma sto je ono rekao, da je dan grada Gospica, pa eto malo nakon janjetine ce porazgovarati telefonski s ekipom u studiju, a  s presjednikom ce isto procaskati i sve mu objasniti. Bit ce i predsjednika drzi za budalu kao i uostalom sve gradane RH, posebice zene. 

 :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## nangaparbat

> Poslušala sam cijelu emisiju i bila je odlična - posebne pohvale dobro pripremljenom voditelju koji je "rezao" vjerske fanatike koji su se javljali (ali to je ipak prvi program radija, a to najviše slušaju penzioneri, jelte.
> Cure koje su se javile - svaka čast, treba ići argumentirano i pitanjima jer ovaj Golem zaista nema pojma (posebno onaj dio oko zigote), a trebao bi biti stručan. 
> Također i uplitanje crkve - stvarno postoje područja koja bi trebala biti izuzeta od toga. 
> Još jednom čestitke svima koji su se angažirali - i ne popuštajte! Treba ih stjerati u kut i napraviti zakon koji je u korist MPO-a, a ne kontra!


Nije mi samo jasno zasto ti veliki katolici i sami ne usvajaju djecu iz domova (bez obzira sto imaju svoju), jer kao pravi vjernici trebali bi svako dijete prihvacat kao svoje i pomagati svakome...

----------


## Suncem.m.

> Odslušala sam emisiju i odlična je bila.
> *Ksena*  Super pitanje,( *ima li hrvatska tehničke mogućnosti za zamrzavanje JS, ako ne- koliko će to koštati porezne obveznike, ima li vlada taj novac u vrijeme recesije?*) Za one koji nisu slušali emisiju, evo odgovora muljatora, od riječi do riječi:  
> *"ovako, postoje mogućnosti, s time da će, postoji privatni sektor, postoji javni sektor, ono što smo mi rekli,mi smo rekli da ćemo akreditirati te ustanove, da će te ustanove imati standarde i da će se to onda moći i kao takvo i provoditi. Standardi prostora opreme i kadrova  to je minimum kvalitete za provođenje ovakvih postupaka."* 
> Iz ovog odgovora (ako se može tako nazvati, jer zbrda-zdola i ništa nije odgovorio) ja vidim da je MPO u Hrvatskoj žrtvovan recesiji i rebalansom sigurno nisu za MPO odvojili novce -osim što su za rad Nacionalnog povjerenstva za medicinsku oplodnju osigurana sredstva u 2009.godini u iznosu od 100.000,00 kuna.(piše u stavku III prijedloga Zakona)
> Dakle kad će MPO po novom Zakonu zaživjeti, ne zna se. Jer potrebno je više godina dok se osnuje povjerenstvo, pa akreditiranje ustanova, pa nabava opreme, pa kadrovi........ očito misle da tada recesije više neće biti!
> *Dr. Kniewald* je također bio odličan i siguran u govoru, a koliko me sjećanje služi bio je prvi od struke koji je javno u medijima zajedno sa suprugom progovorio o nebulozama Zakona i još uvijek se trudi! Ima li netko njihov mail?


Ovo mene jako brine. jer Zakon je izglasan i on će neko vrijeme bit na snazi htjeli mi to ili ne. Što će biti sa viškom js?   :Sad:

----------


## gričanka

*Kadauna*  evo stranice:
http://kniewald-ivf.com/onama.html
ali na njoj nema e-mail kontakt već samo brojevi telefona.

Zato *Ana i mamino zlato*  hvala!!!

----------


## ksena28

> "ovako, postoje mogućnosti, s time da će, postoji privatni sektor, postoji javni sektor, ono što smo mi rekli,mi smo rekli da ćemo akreditirati te ustanove, da će te ustanove imati standarde i da će se to onda moći i kao takvo i provoditi. Standardi prostora opreme i kadrova  to je minimum kvalitete za provođenje ovakvih postupaka."


STRAŠNO!!!!!!!!!!! Ovako napisano zvuči još gore!

----------


## ivica_k

> hrvojekniewald@gmail.com


to neće biti ispravna mail adresa, jer se biolog zove Alfred Kniewald!

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

Ja sam pogriješila . 
U emisiji je bio Alfred, a ja sam našla Hrvoja.

----------


## Kadauna

onda ipak preko poliklinike Škvorc: 

http://www.poliklinika-skvorc.hr/kontakt.html

poliklinika.skvorc@zg.t-com.hr

----------


## fritulica1

> 1. tko je htio cuti mogao je cuti koliki je "znalac" glavni branitelj zakona, vrhunac mi je negdje oko 20-te min, pa sam sad probala to natipkati:
> Golem: ako je to tako riskantno kako to da cijeli svijet krenulo od Japana nadalje ide danas na povrat iskljucivo jednog zametka? ako je to toliko losiji postupak ... ako su dakle rezultati toliko losiji da to iziskuje ovako veliku raspravu zasto onda oni idu na jednu? zasto su u Francuskoj isli na povrat samo dva zametka? ... u Sloveniji na dva?
> Radoncic: vrlo jednostavno, mogu li odgovoriti? ....vrlo jednostavno, da bi se doslo do transfera jednog zametka sto je danas zaista trend u cijelom svijetu pa cak i prema preporukama nase krovne udruge za humanu reprodukciju europske krovne udruge vi morate imati najmanje 5 oplodjenih jajnih stanica, tek onda pustate ih do 5 ili 6 dana selektirate najboljeg, jednog vratite, a ostale zamrznete. dakle zamrzavanje je taj postupak koji osigurava da vi vrlo komotno mozete dobiti trudnocu sa samo 1 zametkom ........
> 
> 2. komentari nasih vjerski nastrojenih sugradjana - dobro oslikavaju nas prosjek koji se zalijepi na krscanska nacela, krenu price o usvajanju... i ne mice se dalje od toga, pa cak se tu i ekumenizam spominjao ... iako mi se cini da nasa javnost i tu nije informirana - koliko sam na brzinu istrazivala sve druge glavne religije dozvoljavaju zamrzavanje embrija, stav prema donacijama je sarolik i za pojedine skupine neprihvatljiv, no ne bune se na zamrzavanje embrija!
> 
> 3. ministar rekao da ce se promjenama zakona pristupiti jedino ako bude pokazatelja da pada broj djece rođene iz MPO.... pa tu imam potrebu citirati Golemovu izjavu od jucer iz Kornera: pametan uci na tudjim a glup na svojim greskama


x

Golem veze nema o MPO-i, a ne vjerujem da Milinovic zna vise. Sad vec sumnjam da oni uopce znaju sto u praksi donosi taj zakon.  Valjda su slusali Kaptol i kopirali paragrafe najrestriktivnijih zakona u Evropi. Ajme, ajme.

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

sori, ovaj "moj" Kniewald je pedijatar kardiolog.
u želji da pomognem prsti su bili prebrzi, još jednom isprike

----------


## uporna

Čestitam voditelju i dr. Radončiću i dr. Kniewald na stvarno dobro odrađenoj emisiji.
Ksena28 i gospođa koja se javila čestitam od srca dobro je bilo, ostali su totalno profulali bit i voditelj ih je srezao.

Bio mi je gušt slušati kako Golemu tumače osnove embriologije i točno se osjetilo da kuži gdje je krivi spoj samo to neće nikad priznati.
Loše su odradili zakon i umjesto da priznaju i poprave greške i spase oni se nedaju i zastupaju i dalje usprkos činjenici da im vlastiti argumenti i dokumenti na koje se pozivaju skaču u usta.

Apropo Milinovića i njegove isprike da nije jutros mogao prisustvovati zbog sjednice povodom dana Grada Gospića, činjenica je da je 22.7. taj dan a ne danas pa bolje da je rekao da je službeno odsutan ili na godišnjem.

----------


## darci

> gričanka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> "ovako, postoje mogućnosti, s time da će, postoji privatni sektor, postoji javni sektor, ono što smo mi rekli,mi smo rekli da ćemo akreditirati te ustanove, da će te ustanove imati standarde i da će se to onda moći i kao takvo i provoditi. Standardi prostora opreme i kadrova  to je minimum kvalitete za provođenje ovakvih postupaka."
> 
> 
> STRAŠNO!!!!!!!!!!! Ovako napisano zvuči još gore!


pretpostavljam da to znači odite privatnicima, oni će skupiti novce da ostvare "standarde" a u javnim ustanovama samo prirodnjaci jer neće moći ostvariti standarde u potpunosti (ako ih i ne ukinu)

----------


## Zara01

> Apropo Milinovića i njegove isprike da nije jutros mogao prisustvovati zbog sjednice povodom dana Grada Gospića, činjenica je da je 22.7. taj dan a ne danas pa bolje da je rekao da je službeno odsutan ili na godišnjem.



 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   ne mogu vjerovat, pisam od smijeha.
ne samo da mu hdz ne dozvoljava da ide na tv, vec ni na radio  :Laughing:  




nisam slusala emisiju, ali slazem se da oni znaju da je zakon los.
ponestaje im argumenata, ali ne zele odustati jer ovo im sluzi za demonstraciju moci, krizno je vrijeme njima se ljulja pod nogama i morali su pokazati ko je (jos uvijek) gazda u kuci   :Rolling Eyes: 

bahati su i egoisticni, nisu ocekivali ovoliku medijsku hajku, pa im je jos gore priznati gresku. tesko ce oni ovu knedlu progutati i dozvolit da padne na ustavnom sudu, nazalost  :/ 

a mozda arlovic ipak nekako iskemija i tu opciju  :Smile: 
nada umire zadnja.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Golem veze nema o MPO-i, a ne vjerujem da Milinovic zna vise. Sad vec sumnjam da oni uopce znaju sto u praksi donosi taj zakon.  Valjda su slusali Kaptol i kopirali paragrafe najrestriktivnijih zakona u Evropi. Ajme, ajme.[/quote]

Pa jasno da ne znaju, mislim da je ovaj zakon nastao tako da su dali prevesti talijanski zakon i to je to 
čuli smo da Golem ne zna što je zigota, brka jajne stanice i sa pojmom zametak, a naš uvaženi ginekolog će pratiti do jeseni kako ovaj zakon funkcionira i koliko će biti poroda iz IVF-a  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Zara01

> Golem veze nema o MPO-i, a ne vjerujem da Milinovic zna vise. Sad vec sumnjam da oni uopce znaju sto u praksi donosi taj zakon.  Valjda su slusali Kaptol i kopirali paragrafe najrestriktivnijih zakona u Evropi. Ajme, ajme.
> 
> Pa jasno da ne znaju, mislim da je ovaj zakon nastao tako da su dali prevesti talijanski zakon i to je to 
> čuli smo da Golem ne zna što je zigota, brka jajne stanice i sa pojmom zametak, a naš uvaženi ginekolog će pratiti do jeseni kako ovaj zakon funkcionira i koliko će biti poroda iz IVF-a



slazem se da pojma nisu imali kad su prepisivali zakon, ali mislim da sada jako dobro znaju sto su napravili, ali nece priznati   :Mad:   nego izmisljaju argumente da ne popuste oporbi, rodama, medijima...

----------


## ivica_k

> Ana i mamino zlato prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> hrvojekniewald@gmail.com
> 
> 
> to neće biti ispravna mail adresa, jer se biolog zove Alfred Kniewald!


evo mail adrese;
alfred.kniewald@zg.t-com.hr

----------


## gričanka

Reći ću samo "OBA SU PALA"!!!
Niti je Golem uvjerio pučanstvo u svoje zamisli, jer mu je konce zamrsio dragi dr Kniewald, a niti je "dado" (jooj   :Laughing:  ) uvjerio predsjednika u opravdanost postojanja ovakvog zakona. Čak mu ni "argument 100 zametaka" nije pomogao!!
E sad, ono što me kopa danima. Nestanak zametaka, čula sam to prvi puta od Milinovića u petak i bila sam :shock: , ali ajde, bilo je puno događanja,ondak je to ponovio Golem, Hmm :/ , a kad sam to opet danas čula....  :Mad:   Ne mogu vjerovati da su izmislili takvo što da bi pritisnuti argumentima protiv rigoroznosti zakona pokušali opravdati zašto je isti takav! Zaprepaštena sam načinom kako su to olako izgovorili i ajmo dalje!!!
Naravno da smatram, i sigurno se svi slažemo da kontrola i regulativa pohrane mora biti zakonom strogo uređena i da se svaka mogućnost manipulacije tj. nestanka mora svesti na nulu, i ako do toga dođe mora se zakonom kazniti i snositi odgovornost. Dakle zašto u slučaju nestanka 100 zametaka nije istraženo gdje se to dogodilo, zbog čega i tko je za to odgovoran, a ako je to ipak učinjeno (a trebalo je ) zašto nije javno objavljeno baš kao što javno ispaljuju "argument 100 zametaka"
Uff, uvijek mi adrenalin naraste!!
 :Bye:

----------


## aenea

Mene to uopće ne čudi. Pa moraju povući takva pitanja da se ljudi koji su protiv ovog, sada već zakona, prikaže kao luđake koji ne prezaju ni pred čime i koje nije briga za njihove zametke. Tko je od nas protiv strogih kontrola i da se onemogući manipulacija? Samo previše gluposti su istresli odjednom da bi stigli na sve reagirati i staviti ih u fokus. Vrlo perfidno. Kad bi bar deset posto energije koju ulažu u takve gluposti, uložili u to da učine nešto smisleno..

----------


## gričanka

*Ivica_k*  hvala na adresi!
Poslala sam mail zahvale, nadam se da će stići tamo kamo treba!!

----------


## Angie75

Sinoć je Nova objavila vijest o tome da Mesić ruši zakon, nakon toga ide ivarica sa svojom izjavom, a u nastavku ide vijest o švercu jajnih stanica u Rumunjskoj. Ja sam poludila   :Evil or Very Mad:   doslovno sam počela vikati na televizor
Wtf?????!!!! Ne mogu se oteti dojmu da je to namjerno napravljeno da baci opet lošu sliku na cijelu situaciju.

----------


## bublica3

Gosp. Kniewald Alfred je odgovorio na mail zahvale!

Zahvalite mu i vi! 


evo mail adrese;
alfred.kniewald@zg.t-com.hr  :Smile:

----------


## gričanka

Jučer sam na taj mail (ispravan je jer sam i ja dobila odgovor) poslala zahvalu i evo odgovora:



> Zahvaljujem Vam na podrsci. U pismu ministru Milinovicu sam rekao, da njemu kao predstavniku Vlade,a meni kao predstavniku struke na prvom mjestu stoje ljudi koje zastupamo, on na svoj ja na svoj nacin.
> 
> Na zalost je Zakon preglomazan i nedorecen kao i mnoge stvari u RH koje se donose brzopleto i po hitnom postupku.
> 
> Ukazujem na kontradiktornost Zakona u Clancima 29 i 31 , a sto mi je potvrda moje tvrdnje, da u njegovom sastavljanju nije bila zastupljena struka.
> 
> Srdacan pozdrav A.Kniewald


Eto jedan čovjek od struke na kojeg sigutno možemo računati!!!!

----------


## bublica3

evo odgovora na moj mail zahvale:

"Postovani,
hvala Vam na podrsci. Nase je osnovno nacelo unazad 30 godina rada na
tom podrucju, briga i ljudski odnos prema ljudima s problemom
neplodnosti.Oduvjek smo se odnosili s respektom prema zivotu kako vec
postojecem tako i potencijalnom.

Srdacan pozdrav A.Kniewald"

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Sinoć je Nova objavila vijest o tome da Mesić ruši zakon, nakon toga ide ivarica sa svojom izjavom, a u nastavku ide vijest o švercu jajnih stanica u Rumunjskoj. Ja sam poludila    doslovno sam počela vikati na televizor
> Wtf?????!!!! Ne mogu se oteti dojmu da je to namjerno napravljeno da baci opet lošu sliku na cijelu situaciju.


Da ovaj dio o švercu jajnih stanica upravo potvrđuje opaske dr. Kniewalda da je još lakše manipulirati njima nego li zamecima dakle ono njihovo ponavljanje kako još ne znamo gdje 100 zametaka  a ovaj zakon će nas osigurati od šverca i manipulacije baš ne drži vodu.

----------

